# Puppy weight



## DeadRose (Aug 3, 2011)

As some of you might know, I am not the physical owner of my Candy right now. She is in another country and today I saw her on skype. Poor thing, crying and I was dying to hold her. Anywho, she weighs 10 oz. She is exactly 3 weeks and 2 days old. 

First, I wanted to make sure she is not underweight and also I was trying to predict her adult weight, so I found an adult weight calculator for dogs: Looking for a Puppy Weight Chart?

According to the site, the prediction is about 3 lbs, 6 oz. For adult weight.

If you know exactly the weight your dog had when he/she was a puppy and know the current adult weight, please input that data and let me know how close or far from the true weight it ended up being.

Thanks


----------



## Niko (Jan 13, 2005)

I can't remember for the life of me how old Niko was when I first got him! He is due for his shots soon so I am going to ask the vet what he was, I got him at 8 weeks. The breeder told me he would be tiny at around 4 pounds or so and now he is a whopping 10.5 pounds! He is a little overweight and I just started him on a diet of Ziwipeak (which he LOVES!) and green beans along with several walks a day. I think he should be around the 8 pound range, but it seems to be hard to estimate how big they will be when they are mature. I know 10.5 pounds seems HUGE for a Chi but he is actually quite a small dog! Makes me wonder what all the 3 pound Chis are like...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I tried it with both of my girl's weights. That said, my girls are just coming up on one year so they are certainly not full grown.

I tried their weights at 12 weeks and again at 26 weeks/6 months. Both showed that they would be a bit smaller as adults when I entered their 12 week weights than they did when I entered their 6 month weights. So either it is more accurate the older they are or they jumped some percentage wise from the early weight.

It was pretty close, though, but just a bit light. Using their 6 month weights, it said 3 pounds 9 ounces for one and 3 pounds 11 ounces for the other. 

At 9.5 months and 10 months, they are both at 3 pounds, 12 ounces or 3.75 pounds.

Since they are not finished growing and are at the projected weight or a touch above, I believe that it is close but light, at least for my two. I expect them to get 4-4.25 pounds or so.

Perhaps others who kept good records with grown up babies will chime in to help.

You can also check out this post that has been stickied here. http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-questions/3478-weight-chart.html
There is a weight chart on it that many of us have used. It seems pretty accurate for my girls thus far. Later as she weighs in pounds, you can do an online pounds to ounces conversion to keep up. You will see that it charts her between 3.5 and 4 pounds. That is exactly where my girls have been consistently.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I put in Calista's weights at 7 weeks, 12 weeks, and 16 weeks, she was charting to be about 2.9 kg. She is 11 months and is now 3.0kg so pretty close.
HTH


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

All of the charts were off for all 4 of mine. Chance and Lexie charted to be 2 lbs grown. Gia and Jades young pup weights put them WAY under 2 lbs. grown. I didn't even know there was a chart when I got Lexie, but knew about them when I got my second pup, Chance. I had been speaking with a lady that is a close friend of my x husband who has been showing and breeding chis in their family for years and years. She told me not to even mess with the charts, as none of hers had ever followed it. She uses, which has been more accurate that I've found, taking the pups 12 week weight, double it, and add 1 lb. It was very close for all of mine. Anyway, that has been our experience.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Pixel was meant to be under 4lb according to the charts and is 3kg / 6.6lb at 12 months. They were way off for her and I am not even bothering for Rez.


----------

